# Just got my WSP order!



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Yippee!! :biggrin After reading the post about WSP products I bought two of their fragrance samplers: herb garden and craft show favorites. Some of the scents in the herb garden sampler smell a lot a like eachother to me, but I guess they are supposed to. A "dirt" fragrance came in that kit and it smells just like dirt..weird. Do any of you make a "dirt" soap? How does it sell? Everything smells really good! Can't wait to get started.

The biggest batch of soap I make is a 5lb batch. For this amount I have recently started using 2 ounces of FO per batch. How much FO do you all use per pound of soap? My scents still seem to be a little weak.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I use 1 ounce of fo per pound of oils. I make dirt soap but haven't sold any.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

No wonder my scents are weak! That would be too expensive for me to add that much I think. With this last order I will average $7 on FO/batch. So if I doubled that it would be $14/batch and $1 worth of FO/bar..hmmmm. I will have to think that over before I up my FO.

Jennifer, I'm glad to see you on here  Hope all is well your way. We are going to be close to you tomorrow- taking the kids to Arlington for a getaway before I'm milking goats nonstop!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carli, 

the soaps sell based on how well they smell - most of them anyhow. It is still profitable to use 1oz ppo and the scent is your most important investment. There are suppliers that carry FOs cheaper than WSP and AH, some that smell just as good (the basics). We have several hit sellers with oils that sell for $12 per lb. Or reserach oils that really stick well and you can only use 0.7oz ppo and still get really nice soap. 

Jana


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Also to add, I average $8 in FO for approx. 40 bars, 135oz batch. That's $0.20 per bar. The bars sell for $5.00

So what all came in your sampler other than the dirt scent, lol. 

Jana


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lol!! I spilled a few drops of "dirt" and now my kitchen smells like mud. Jana I need your FO suppliers! Those prices are great. I've had really good luck selling soap with light scents. I'm not sure if it's because everyone likes it or if it's because I do not have any competition, haha!! 

Herb Garden Kit:
2 oz Cool Citrus Basil
2 oz Lemon Lavender
2 oz Lemongrass Sage
2 oz Eucalyptus & Spearmint
2 oz Garden Mint
2 oz Dirt

Show & Festival Favorites:
2 oz Oatmeal Milk & Honey (this one smells great!)
2 oz Vanilla Buttercream
2 oz True Lilac
2 oz Sweet Pea
2 oz Black Raspberry Vanilla
2 oz Cucumber Melon
2 oz Georgia Peach
2 oz Yuzu
2 oz Rosemary Revitalizing Mint
2 oz Lavender Fields
2 oz Clean Cotton
2 oz Masculin Musk

I'm not a fan of a few of these, however I do need a better variety. People are constantly asking me for something i do not have so surely I've got all my bases covered with these. I still want a good, true vanilla, blackberry sage, and a nice strawberry scent.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Of the WSP FO's that I have soaped. these have sold well :

2 oz Cool Citrus Basil
2 oz Eucalyptus & Spearmint 
2 oz Dirt

Show & Festival Favorites:
2 oz Oatmeal Milk & Honey (this one smells great!)
2 oz Sweet Pea
2 oz Black Raspberry Vanilla
2 oz Georgia Peach

It's a nice mix you bought.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carli, 

check out Nature's Garden Candles. They are not premium fragrances but for the basics they do just fine. I use their OMH and several others. So far all have soaped with no problem, nice to work with and the scent sticks. For a dupe of a perfume I would go elsewhere as they are not as complex as I would like but customers are happy and I charge the same per bar whether the fragrance oil cost me $25 per lb or $14 per lb  Plus you get a $1.00 off each 16oz bottle if you buy 5 at a time. Again, not the best oils out there but they are nice for the price and keeping my overhead low. 

Remind me which bars you picked from me and I can tell you where I got those scents. Candle Science is another good one, so far we liked all of the ones we ordered. 

Jana


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Good to know Jennifer. Thanks!

Jana from you I got cucumber melon, omh, eucalyptus mint, and cranberry something (can't remember the name. You said it was a holiday scent and I LOVE that one!) All of them are very nice.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Cranberry Marmelade from Candle Science, a big hit with women and men alike. OMH is from Nature's Garden, the rest from Candle Science. 

Thank you, I am glad you are enjoying them


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

I use WSP oatmeal ,milk, and honey and it is my top seller! I also use the lavender fields FO for bath salts. People love that fragrance and I've had numerous requests to use it in soap.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I buy several scents fom bertsheavenscent.com that are like $11.00 a pound and they sell well and work well in CP soap. I use her sandalwood, aspen forest, wash day, white tea, coconut lime and can't remember the rest right now. She takes them off her list if they are OOS for ahile though so some of them might not show up.
I also use Red Sedona 9very strong) and almond and shea from fragranceandcraftsupply.com and they are only $10 a pound. Both of these scents sell very well for me.

These are kind of off the beaten place suppliers but they are reasonable prices. I LOVE MOONWORKS and I only buy from her during prebuys since these oils are much higher at regular price. http://www.venusenterprises.info

Have fun scent shopping.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone! I will look for these. I ordered 3 from CandleScience this morning (including Cranberry Marmalade, yum!). I will check out those sources LaNell, those prices are very reasonable. I might have stronger scented soaps after all


----------

